

Ask HN: Your resolutions for the new year? - csomar

What are your resolution for the new year? I'll start first<p>1- Learning: HTML5, the new JavaScript specification, CSS3, NodeJS. Also C# to start developing for Windows Phone<p>2- Freelancing: Make a net income of $15K freelancing on the side.<p>3- Products: Make a net income of $15K selling products online.<p>4- Location: Move to the capital, and setup a better work desk.<p>5- Travel: Visit two countries.
======
jurre
\- Start exercising and eating healthier again

\- Learn vim

\- Learn a functional programming language (Haskell or Erlang)

\- Find a great internship at a startup, hopefully abroad

\- Travel as much as possible

------
anderspetersson
Run 10 km, per week.

